
Troubled legacy of Terry Davis, ‘God’s lonely programmer’ - viraptor
https://thenewstack.io/the-troubled-legacy-of-terry-davis-gods-lonely-programmer/
======
beezischillin
There's a long video about Terry and TempleOS by YouTube creator Fredrik
Knudsen,

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UCgoxQCf5Jg](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UCgoxQCf5Jg)

It's pretty heart-breaking to watch, though. Had he not drawn the short straw,
he could've gone down as a legend. He built his own home-made CNC milling
machine in the 90s. Who knows what he could've accomplished?

Rest in peace, Terry. May the Internet never forget your struggle.

------
brazzy
Rarely is the term "rest in peace" as fitting.

------
xyzal
His OS seems like a curious endeavour:
[http://www.codersnotes.com/notes/a-constructive-look-at-
temp...](http://www.codersnotes.com/notes/a-constructive-look-at-templeos/)

------
wglb
Here is the paper announcing his death:
[http://www.thedalleschronicle.com/news/2018/sep/07/man-
kille...](http://www.thedalleschronicle.com/news/2018/sep/07/man-killed-train-
had-tech-following/).

------
gnu8
Black bar please.

~~~
danso
He died months ago, the OP is dated Sept 2018.

------
intopieces
(2018)

